# rockwool questions



## Trinine253 (Feb 25, 2010)

ok so i have a bubbleponics system set up that feeds my nute water directly to the rockwool cubes...
I germinated my seeds using a paper towel, then put the seeds in with the tap root going down (after it broke out and looped down) then placed the cubes in the red clay rocks in the net pots..
My question is, should i now turn the lights on? or should it remain in the dark since they are technically still germinating?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 25, 2010)

I wait until the head pops up before putting under the lights.  And if it's a really strong light, keep it far away.  Several people here go with a fluoro or 2 until the seedling gets established.  I don't - straight under the 300 watt hps!  But I keep it well away from the tops of the seedlings.

By the way, welcome!


----------



## Trinine253 (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh ok, im just having the first time grow anxiety attacks LOL. 

Thanks for the welcome. Its like walking into a convenience store on this site. Havent ran into anyone putting me down or anything. just smiles and warm welcomes =) HA HA.. <--(just put a blunt out)


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 25, 2010)

I do like Art and when head pops seadling needs light. I like cfl for this. smoke freely


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 25, 2010)

Trinine253 said:
			
		

> Oh ok, im just having the first time grow anxiety attacks LOL.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. Its like walking into a convenience store on this site. Havent ran into anyone putting me down or anything. just smiles and warm welcomes =) HA HA.. <--(just put a blunt out)



We're a happy, helpful group .  Mostly .  Well sometimes .  No, mostly .  In fact, nearly always :hubba:!

I like your convenience store analogy.  Or is that a metaphor?  Never mind :bong1:  Your turn.


----------



## D3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Once you see green, they need light.


----------



## Trinine253 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help the seedlings are standing at attention now str8 up. My only concern is that the middle of the sprouts are turning a little brownish in color. Could it be that my lights are too close? Any ideas? im using a 350w 65k spiral bulb putting out 4,200 lumens. I had the light about 8-10 inches away from the seedlings.. maybe to close?


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh wow. 

350 watts and only 4200 lumens? 

That heat to output ratio is insanely low. You are using What kind of light again?
I don't think i have seen such an inefficient light?

I have 2000 watts and ~275,000 lumens


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 27, 2010)

I would say for a seedling to 6 inches tall that you should use 2-4 18 inch t8 floros with 6800k "blue" bulbs at 3-5 inches from the plants.


----------



## Trinine253 (Feb 28, 2010)

the bulbs i got are from Stealth Hydroponics they are the upgraded Dual Spectrum II bulbs one is for Veg (the one i gave specs on) and the other, of course is for flowering. The brand name is Sunlight. I have heard mixed reviews about Stealth Hydroponics but i would really hope they wouldnt sell me such an inefficiant bulb as the "upgraded" bulb...

well i also just read what it said on the side of the box and maybe its written in thousands of lumens. So i could have been wrong. Also, i think these bulbs are ok because im getting an inch of growth per day...


----------

